# Hello all



## spinkick (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey I'm Spinkick, I just started posting on martial talk, but I have blackbelts in Hapkido,hankido, and Han gum do.   I'm looking forward to talking to you all.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, spinkick! 

Not familiar with Hankido. Could you tell me a little about it?


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome...  to Fantasy Is...er I mean MT.. *grin*


----------



## MJS (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 5, 2006)

_Ave :rpo: _


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Paul B (Jul 5, 2006)

Alreet!! Another KMAist. Welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome  and we look forward to reading your thoughts on many topics


----------



## pstarr (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## spinkick (Jul 6, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT, spinkick!
> 
> Not familiar with Hankido. Could you tell me a little about it?


 

Hankido is very similar to Aikdio, however It is Korean instead of Japanese.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 6, 2006)

Good to have you here  

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## matt.m (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome,

I study hapkido and tae kwon do.  Always good to have another hapkidoist on the board.  See you in the KMA section.


----------



## TaekwondoJaxFL (Jul 7, 2006)

spinkick.. you didn't happen to make that username as an inspiration from the Korean movie "Spin Kick" based on Taekwondo did you?

If not, you should watch that movie.. A++


----------

